# Shares



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

always go up after you sell the fuckers!

Sold at 736 at 8:30 this morning, now 750!

Â£350 quid difference. And if i hadn't sold, the fuckers would have dropped.

THAT WOULD HAVE PAID FOR A ONE CLICK REMAP!

GRRRRRRRRRRR

Ah that better, and I guess that's the markets for you.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Has any one ever sold at the very top or bought at the very bottom? Â ??? Â :


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Has any one ever sold at the very top or bought at the very bottom? Â ??? Â :


I have.. oh wait... no, it was the other way around :'(

Jac - know what you mean - I _try_ not to look at the share prices after I sell a load of shares... but I always do, and always get upset. Should have waited just another week / month / year :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Has any one ever sold at the very top or bought at the very bottom? Â ??? Â :


I have. But it is not happening all the time. The markets are a guesswork and require lots of luck as well.

I bought almost 10k on a stock yesterday, which hasn't moved today at all. I had a choice of 3 stocks yesterday, if I had bought the other one, I would have made a good profit. It is an interesting and challenging game.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes but when will the FTSE go over 4000 again?  ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I did the very same thing i bought into Corus at 30 and sold at 35, they have now climbed to 43 IIRC. I made a little but not enough to retire : Still, bloody annoying though :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

4 hours later, and a bit calmer! All the shares were either gifted options or from profit shareing - so in reality I didn't _buy_ any of them, which makes me kinda up on the day! :-/

_** He said trying to justify the 'loss' **
_


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Has any one ever sold at the very top or bought at the very bottom? Â ??? Â :


Yep;

Bought a certain telecom companies share when they opened as a plc so they are obviously rock bottom, and sold them (or my father did) and the next day they started going down and haven't recovered to anywhere near what we sold em for ;D


----------



## neil_h (May 8, 2002)

So next time you are going to sell, you could tell all of us that you are going to sell.... then we could wait a few hours and sell ourselves ;D

You could take a commisssion and the loss wouldn't seem so painful ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The shares that I own have gone up by about 25% over the last month to six weeks, so quite happy with that. If only the American dollar hadn't gone down so much, I might be happy....they are invested in the States.

Oh well, I keep telling myself that I am in it as a long term thing anyway...gonna have to pay for those tuition fees somehow... :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I had approx 10k worth of shares (options) in my previous co. I had always said that I would keep them for the longterm and not be tempted to cash in early (a retirement plan of sorts...).

At their peak they hit $65 / share. On paper they were worth c$650k. One of my colleagues cashed in about 1000 shares at their peak (our option price was about $3 per share...

THEN the numerous slumps since and they dropped to $3 per share and then I was made redundant and lost the lot!!!!

Oh well, if I thought about it too much I would be a bitter and fucking twisted bastard!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Feeling a whole lot better - thank's folks

Â£350 schmee fifty!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Feeling a whole lot better - thank's folks
> 
> Â£350 schmee fifty!


We could always drown our mutual sorrows sometime soon.... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I do this day in day out for a living and sometimes it drives me absolutely ****ing crazy, buy low sell high if only it were that easy eh?

[smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I do this day in day out for a living and sometimes it drives me absolutely ****ing crazy, buy low sell high if only it were that easy eh?
> 
> [smiley=hanged.gif]


Doing this for a living? You mean your job is to trade shares and the profits you use to live with?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Doing this for a living? You mean your job is to trade shares and the profits you use to live with?
> IP Logged


Sort of Vlastan, i trade futures (bonds and some stocks) tricky at the moment though :'(


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sort of Vlastan, i trade futures (bonds and some stocks) tricky at the moment though :'(


Should get better this year.

And this is my 10,000 post!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> And this is my 10,000 post


You've definately got too much time on your hands  [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What an honour! To think a thread started by me has had the 10,000 post by Lord V.

Just can't quite believe we are in the flame room and anal sex wasn't mentioned!

 ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What an honour! Â To think a thread started by me has had the 10,000 post by Lord V.
> 
> Just can't quite believe we are in the flame room and anal sex wasn't mentioned!
> 
> ;D


LOL...I taught you everything about anal sex last year...before some of you scared me away. ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

By the time i'd read you 10,000 post it was 10,013!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> By the time i'd read you 10,000 post it was 10,013!!!


Far too slow!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmmm, obviously spending visiting _only_ every other hour at work indicates i have "Too Little Time On My Hands"


----------

